# errore avvio linux non mi trova/monta la root -_-[risolto]

## abaddon83

ecco il msg d'errore che mi spara fuoti linux mentre si sta avviando -.-

root block device unspecified or not detected

please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell

.......

Se scrivo /dev/hdb3 (che è la partizione in cui sta linux con relativo boot) mi dice:

mount root

finishing up

setting up stuff for pivot_root

pivot_root and exec/chroot real init

umount /tmp/.initrd/dev: devide is busy

usage: init 0123456SsQqAaBbCcUu

kernel panic: VFS: unable to mount root FS on 03:43

sto scherzo me lo fa sia con kernel 2.6 che 2.4 -_-

che c'è che non va?

in lilo il dovrebbe essere tutto giusto

helpLast edited by abaddon83 on Thu Jan 22, 2004 2:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in lilo il dovrebbe essere tutto giusto
> 
> help

 

In lilo la root viene correttamente indicata e montata come read-only?

Se fai il boot da un livecd la tua partizione é in regola?

----------

## OKreZ

sei sicuro di aver incluso nel kernel (non come modulo !) il supporto al filesystem utilizzato nella partizione di root ?

----------

## abaddon83

il fs reiserfs è caricato (eventualmente come verifica extra, come verifico se il modulo è up o meno nel kernel? )

potrebbe centrare l'impostazione errata di fstab?

questo è il mio file di config fstab:

]# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.12 2003/03/11 02:50:53 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns of atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>          	<mountpoint>    <type>  	<opts>      		<dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/BOOT		/boot		ext2		noauto,noatime		1 1

/dev/hdb3		/		reiserfs	noatime			0 0

/dev/hda1		swap		swap		sw			0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	iso9660		noauto,ro		0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc			/proc		proc		defaults		0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

#none			/dev/shm	tmpfs		defaults		0 0

----------

## ^Sporting^

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> il fs reiserfs è caricato (eventualmente come verifica extra, come verifico se il modulo è up o meno nel kernel? )

 

```
cat /proc/filesystems
```

oppure controlla nel kernel che ci sia 

```
<*> Reiserfs support
```

sotto Filesystems 

 *Quote:*   

> questo è il mio file di config fstab:
> 
> /dev/hdb3		/		reiserfs	noatime			0 0
> 
> /dev/hda1		swap		swap		sw			0 0
> ...

 assicurati che sia la partizione giusta sul disco giusto

P.S:con il kernel 2.6.x capitava pure a me, pur avendo inserito il supporto nel kernel x il reiserfs.

Ho risolto il problema evitando di usare genkernel e configurando il kernel nel modo classico, che, x la serie 2.6.x:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make && make modules_install

make install
```

 (un ripassino magari nn fa male)   :Wink: 

Bye!

----------

## randomaze

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> il fs reiserfs è caricato (eventualmente come verifica extra, come verifico se il modulo è up o meno nel kernel? )
> 
> 

 

Nella /usr/src/linux c'é il file .config che contiene tutte le impostazioni usate per compilare il kernel

----------

## OKreZ

l'ultima tua riga dell'fstab io l'ho decommentata, non so se sia quello l'errore, prova...

----------

## abaddon83

era la compilazione fatta male, genkernel pare non caricasse o comunque   caricasse male il modulo del fs reiserfs... 

ho ricompilato tutto con il metodo tradizionale e ora funziona alla grande^^

grazie di tutto a tutti^^

----------

